# Awaiting Shipment



## Zoroark1989 (Oct 4, 2010)

Why is it taking Shoptemp so long to Ship my DS2? I placed my order on wednesday and I've had the same status " Awaiting Shipment" for one week now? I have express shipping too. >_


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that but it says on the Shoptemp homepage that there is a Chinese National Holiday Oct. 1st - 4th.
That's probably why they haven't shipped it yet.


----------



## Costello (Oct 4, 2010)

http://shoptemp.com/news/49/Chinese-Nation...1st-to-4th.html

been up since 28th september on homepage


----------

